# Former RCN



## RAYME (Feb 7, 2006)

*Looking for Shipmates from HMCS Chignecto, 1959/60, *
*and HMCS Kootenay, 1961/63. You can see some old (and not so old) photos at http://community.webshots.com/user/rayriddell *


----------

